# Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2



## -Lichtgestalt- (11. Juni 2015)

Servus zusammen,

ich, bzw. mein Vater hat ein Problem.

Er hat eine Gallatin 2 und seitdem er die Rolle am Wasser einmal auseinander gebaut hat funktioniert die Bremse nicht mehr. 

Ich habe schon im Internet gesucht, bin aber nicht schlau geworden. 

Heute habe ich selbst die Rolle geöffnet und nachgesehen. Leider konnte ich nichts finden. Allerdings habe ich auch kein Handbuch/Bauplan der Rolle. 

Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Händler, oder Reparateur der mir helfen kann.

Mir würden möglicherweise auch schon Bilder helfen, oder ein Plan, wie diese Rollen aufgebaut sind.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, da es wirklich schade wäre, wenn die Rolle nichtmehr zu gebrauchen wäre.

Vielen Dank und Petri Heil.

Hias


Ich habe ein paar Photos angehängt. Sobald ich mal wieder bei meinen Eltern bin, werde ich Bilder der geöffneten Rolle hinzufügen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Viel zu schade zum fischen .....

Aber irgendwas kommt mir da komisch vor, fehlt da nicht was?


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Ja, ich hab gedacht, dass vielleicht noch eine Feststellschraube, oder ähnliches auf, oder an der "Mutter" zum Rollenöffnen fehlen könnte. 

Is ziemlich schwierig da irgendwas dazu zu finden :-(

Wäre so schade um die Rolle.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Schau mal hier:

http://www.fishingthefly.co.uk/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=plegpe7jgtq09ufjv1udm62ha7&topic=5427.0

Da siehst du was dir fehlt. Schade um die 500€ Rolle.
Kann dir da aber leider auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Da fehlt die Konterschraube für die Bremse.... die kann sich daher gar nicht zuziehen, da kein Gewinde zum Greifen da ist....


----------



## oberfranke (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Stimmt da fehlt die Konterschraube zur Bremse 
Bei so nen teuren Modell gibt es doch Ersatzteile einfach mal zum Händler gehen bzw anschreiben und fertig- 
evtl findet sich zwar was im "Schraubenkasten"  in der Werkstatt, bei ner 500,--€ Rolle bevorzuge ich aber schon das Originalteil


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Ersatzteile gibt es dafür eher selten bis garnicht.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Ich sehe da kein großes Problem die fehlende Schraube mit ner gescheiten Edelstahlschraube zu ersetzen, sofern das Gewinde etc passt. Man müsste mal das Gegenstück (den Bremsknopf) sehen um zu wissen was man sucht.....


----------



## Speedy585 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Warum schickst du die nicht zu Ari,
 hast doch normal lebenslange Garantie


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Stimmt da fehlt die Konterschraube zur Bremse
> Bei so nen teuren Modell gibt es doch Ersatzteile einfach mal zum Händler gehen bzw anschreiben und fertig....



Ist das nur ne Konterschraube oder doch eher mehr?
Und woher ihr immer wisst das es für alles Ersatzteile gibt wüsste ich auch mal gerne. Bin zwar auch kein Spezialist, aber Ersatzteile gibt es da nicht so einfach (warum auch, normal halten die Dinger).

@Speedy585
Na dann sag ihm mal wohin er sich da wenden soll, sonst nutzt ihm der Spruch auch nix.


----------



## oberfranke (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ist das nur ne Konterschraube oder doch eher mehr?
> Und woher ihr immer wisst das es für alles Ersatzteile gibt wüsste ich auch mal gerne. Bin zwar auch kein Spezialist, aber Ersatzteile gibt es da nicht so einfach (warum auch, normal halten die Dinger).
> 
> @Speedy585
> Na dann sag ihm mal wohin er sich da wenden soll, sonst nutzt ihm der Spruch auch nix.



und warum soll es ausgerechnet für ne 500,--€ Rolle keine Ersatzteile bzw Reparaturmöglichkeit geben? 
Einfach mal die naheliegenste Möglichkeit probieren und die Rolle dahintragen wo man sie gekauft hat bzw nen Händler fragen der diese Rollen im Sortiment hat. 

Gut, wäre ja zu einfach.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Weil das bei Ari Rollen eben nicht soooo einfach ist. 
Und Händler die diese im Sortiment haben .... 

Wie bereits gesagt, wer da mehr weiß soll es dem TE doch sagen, verallgemeinern hilft ihm nicht.


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

So wie das aussieht, ist das eine einfache sechskant Schraube. Die Frage ist, was für ein Gewinde (Metrisch, zöllig ?) hat die Schraube. 

Würde mal vorsichtig versuchen eine normale (Edelstahl)Schraube da reinzudrehen. Wenns schwergänig wird, nicht mit Gewalt versuchen.


----------



## jflyfish (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Moin, zunächst ist das eine Rolle mit Sammlerstatus -- und vielleicht kann Arioder ein Sammler selbst ja helfen ..
Hier ist eine URL 
http://www.classreels.com/index/AriHartReels.html


Vielleicht kannst du da etwas erfahren, ansonsten musst du die Teile fertigen lassen. jfl


----------



## fischling (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Moin,

an der Rolle fehlt das ganze Bremsregelrad!


[edit by Admin: Wie oft noch? KEIN direktes einstellen von fremden Bildern, Texten und Grafiken bei uns, nur verlinken.
Danke]


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> So wie das aussieht, *ist das eine einfache sechskant Schraube.*



Das ist die Frage, denn was ist unter der Kappe in der die Schraube sitzt? Die ist ggf. nicht nur zur Zierde. Kenn den Aufbau der Rolle leider nicht.


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten!

Ich werde mich mal an Herrn Lindeman wenden. Leider ist es schwierig die Rolle zum Händler zu bringen, da mein Vater die Rolle zum Ruhestand von einem Kollegen bekommen hat. 

Ich habe auch noch keinen Händler im Netz gefunden, der sich direkt auf diese Rollen spezialisiert hat. Vielleicht stell ich mich aber auch nur blöd an.

Ich freue mich auf weitere Antworten und Hilfe von Euch.


----------



## Speedy585 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Hi Lichtgestalt,

Hast ne PN

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Warum per PN? Dürfen andere Leute nicht erfahren wo sie sich in so einem Fall hinwenden können?


----------



## Wollebre (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

so weit mir bekannt ist Sportech Importeur der Hart Rollen/Ruten etc.
 Die sollten wohl wissen wo die Rolle repariert werden kann.

www.sportech-distribution.de/htdocs/fishing.php?setnav=5

 Sportech Distribution GmbH
Bgm.-Finsterwalder-Ring 10 
D -82515 Wolfratshausen 
 t. +49 (0)8171 911 4270
f. +49 (0)8171 911 4271
email: info@sportech-distribution.com

 Good Luck.


----------



## jflyfish (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Moin, das hat nix damit zu tun! Diese Gallatin Rollen wurden in unter dänischer Führung der Firma gebaut  -- aber jetzt schon lange nicht mehr --- es gibt also auch keine Händler, die diese Rollen im Programm haben. jfl


----------



## Speedy585 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

@Wollebre,

 Hart hat nichts mit Ari t' Hart zu tun


----------



## Wollebre (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

sorry, hatte nur auf Hart geachtet...

 habe einige Verbindungen. Mache mich schlau ob und wo es für die Rolle Teile gibt.

 Gruß
 Wolfgang


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Also wie ich es in anderen Foren mitbekommen haben, fast unmöglich. Es gibt aber ein paar Leute die solche Rollen reparieren.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bremse funktioniert nicht mehr? ATH Gallatin 2*

Hallo Lichtgestalt,

da fehlen mehrere Teile: das Bremsregelrad, die Bremsfeder, der O-Ring zur Abdichtung und die Konterschraube zur Befestigung.

Versuches es mal über einen Shop der noch Ari führt.
Ari's neue Firma heißt wohl ATH International, mehr konnte ich auch nicht herausfinden.
Hier noch ein Link aus Holland info@classreels.com , vielleicht mal da probieren.


----------

